# This one needs more love



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

But I think I got my monies worth ,since I got it for getting it out of the woods


----------



## JimD (Sep 17, 2003)

The nice thing about old tractors is their simplicity! Mag, points, cables, plugs. That's it for the total electronics!
Wet type air cleaner, and a simple carb, and the fuel is all done.
Very easy to get em running again.
Is the engine stuck?


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*that is the nice part*

The exhaust on this tractor was covered the whole time it sat and the engine is free.This winter I am going to get it going,so I will know it I went to fix it or sell it.


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

I gotta move closer to you so I can walk in the same woods. If that thing is loose, it should start pretty easy. Looks like an excellent restoration candidate or a good fixer-upper for around the place.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Slipshod, that was a great find!! The tin even looks half decent!!! What year is it. To guess from the pic I'd say about a '45?


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*46*

close


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

:nerd: Not bad for a guess, huh! I figured that since it had the short filter it had to be later than '42, only made about 3-5 in '43, '44s had a steel shift knob, so guessed at '45.:smiles:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*1 year ago*

one year ago I did not own any IH machines now I have 4
IH500 crawler
1960 cub
1946 A
1950 something Super C


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Wow your getting quite a collection going!! Is your 500 a gas or diesel?


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*IH 500*

My IH 500 is a deisel wide track,with a 6 way blade,cab and shuttle shift.It also had a PTO and three point hitch.Only repair that it needed when I bought it ,the guide pins in the gauge bar mounting blocks were wore out,allowing the track rails to walk.Used some class 8 bolts cut them down and they fit perfectly.It is another one that could use some paint,but still likes to work.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Sounds like a real nice machine!! Is it the 3 cyl or 4?


----------

